# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Litepresence "DRAGON Slayer" 5X LTC in 60 Days + Lottery

## presence

60X CASH IN 60 DAYS


ADVERTISEMENT 

CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE



*Dragon Slayer* 
v1.0 LTCUSD 30m



RSI
SAR
EMA Divergence
Long Market EMA 
Slope
Incremental Limit Bidding


plus:



***** 
*Entropy Lottery* 
*****



No two backtests will ever be the same:



*+/-*
 $600,000 return on $10,000 
Nov 1 2013 - Jan 1 2014



*"2014-01-01 23:00 Simulation completed. Balance: 801392.10 USD"*


(Buy and Hold strategy during the same period = $99,000 on $10,000)

Compare to:

(Thanasis Golden $100/mo paid strategy yeilds $91,000 on $10,000)
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/7oXqxKX3XnY6JXhWo
https://cryptotrader.org/strategies/x5jYq6ZPzFixmDAoF


crypto long, more coinz short!


litepresence


rpfpresence@gmail.com


An entropy free version with $950,000 return in this time frame 
will be released with VIP pricing send email for details.




Donations Gratiously Appreciated in LTC:
LL92nc7U8dYeVfdG5cmQwPsSDEYPLphY7B




Announcing:


DRAGON SLAYER v1.0










There's a Part A and Part B. This is part A and must be turned ON during the "money" phase of the bubble and OFF before the "red dragons" phase of a bubble just after the "final run of the bulls" see image here for bubble phases:





Part A trades LTCUSD and as backtested returns an astounding 50-85X CASH or (5X to 8.5X LTC) from Nov1 to Jan1 2014; approximately $350,000+ on $5,000 invested in the 60 days. The return will never be the same in any backtest as the bot includes purposeful programming "entropy" so that no two iterations run the same. Many people with lots of funds can run the same script and not all bid at the same time, the bot adds an extra level of "randomness" beyond "offsets".




*Part A REQUIRES a bullish bubble circumstance to run correctly.* 

Of course with any bot there may be a degree of "overfitting" to previous data, but I have a firm belief that every crypto "bubble" follows a similar course as seen here:


I expect an "institutional investor" bubble this coming summer... towards June/July/August similar in scale to the April Gox bubble or the November China bubble.





After "final run of the bulls" the Part A bot must be disabled and part B engaged. Part B runs on any pair to USD... PPCUSD LTCUSD NMCUSD or BTCUSD. It trades like this:



Each version of Part B shows about 50% CASH gain while price declines during "red dragons". Multiple versions can be run concurrently; you can run PPC NMC LTC and BTC to USD all on the same account... the "swarm" of bots should pick out the best deals on the books.



Part A buys based on ema divergence... the deeper price falls the harder it buys. Part A sells on RSI/SAR logic during the green dragons, new paradigm, and bulltrap phase of the bubble. On the way into despair Part A dumps based on price crossover of a coeffecient of EMA 1000 on 30m candles. The bot then buys again based on ema divergence incrementally into despair. It is prevented from offloading again by a coeff of EMA 1000 until price is moving well towards "final run of the bulls". When Part A sells... it dumps incrementally and with entropy factors as to have less market impact.



After the "final bull run" Part B should be engaged for the "red dragons" phase of the bubble.



It is my market expectation that PART A will be effective from about April 1st until September 1st of 2014.



CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE

----------


## presence

> I wonder if pres is using his bots...



For the exit last night yes... my bot dumped me (small beans) out at $19 and my big beans friend was running two offset instances: 




> 2014-03-19 01:25 Setting the tick offset to 17 min.
> 2014-03-19 01:25 Trader initialized successfully. Starting balance: 3200 LTC 0 USD
> 2014-03-19 01:43 Currency: $0/66000.61 Assets: 3200/3200
> 2014-03-19 01:43 E0: 1 E1: 3 E2: 0.598 E3: 0.413 E4: 0.957
> 2014-03-19 02:13 Currency: $0/64474.87 Assets: 3200/3200
> 2014-03-19 02:13 E0: 0 E1: 0 E2: 0.026 E3: 0.858 E4: 0.424
> 2014-03-19 02:43 Currency: $0/62664.96 Assets: 3200/3200
> 2014-03-19 02:43 E0: 1 E1: 8 E2: 0.953 E3: 0.466 E4: 0.813
> 2014-03-19 03:13 Currency: $0/61912.32 Assets: 3200/3200
> ...




58582 + 58744 = 117,326 / 6400 = 18.33 average exit 




manual buy in
117362 / 16.95 (average) = 6923


6923 - (3200+3200) = 


523 LTC profit 

hows that for cool beans?




> March 20th 2014:
> So this past 72 hours was a large bullish spike at the end of an otherwise bear market... so once we were well up into the spike we initialed the bot live for testing purposes... each with about 20% of our bank. The goal was "let it make the sale while we sleep and turn it off in the morning". It was a risky proposition because its largely untested in this market and we had 6 figures riding. The drop was very sudden... so a lot was left on the table at the peak... but nonetheless... the bot dumped and dumped well without continuing to push the price down at the mid 18's. This left us in good position to re acquire manually 24 hours later.


I am not leaving my bot running live however... I will turn it on after MA 95x135 cross on 1d again in about 30 days (they're currently crossing right now) I have no backtest data for this phase of the bubble. What I did know was the bot was pretty good at selling off the peak. Closer to 20 would have been nice... but 100k dump @ 18.33 average works too 



eta:

shortcut link

http://pastebin.com/xNjp60pB

----------


## presence

*ASK ME ANYTHING*





> What if I invest $1000 instead of $10,000? Do I get the same return?


% wise, yes essentially no different however the flat monhly fees at crypto trader will be harder for you to overcome and the flat fees for my script will also effect your ability to profit.  I'd recommend $2000 minimum. 





> If the bot is sold to too many people, does it not work as well? How far are you spreading it?
> 
> I'm sure I could cover it as an exclusive to RPF if it works really well.


I'm putting much work into tuning the bot so that when it buys or sells... it does so incrementally and places orders on the books in random yet effective places.


Sometimes it ignores candles and simply doesn't trade even if its a great time.
When bids are placed they are done in randomized blocks of ten with about a penny difference in pricing
Bids are spread over multiple candles... so instead of "all in" because now is the best time... it goes in or out over 5 to 15 30m candles.

Every attempt was made to make its movements small, randomized, and stealthy.


Here's a glimpse from the code... this is a small part of the "overbought" sell criteria:




> else 
> 
> if C > A and ((stochrsi_k <= (E5 - 0.5 + context.stochrsi_low_threshold)) && (instrument.price <= sar_last)) 
> sell(instrument,0.25*E2*ASK,(PRICE - E2*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> sell(instrument,0.25*E3*ASK,(PRICE - E3*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> sell(instrument,0.25*E4*ASK,(PRICE - E4*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> sell(instrument,0.25*E5*ASK,(PRICE - E5*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> sell(instrument,0.25*E6*ASK,(PRICE - E6*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> sell(instrument,0.25*E7*ASK,(PRICE - E7*(PRICE/200)),1776)
> ...


E2 through E11 are randomized numbers from 0.000 to 0.999
ASK is a % of your ASSETS
PRICE is the median price of the candle
1776 is 24 seconds less than 30 minutes

So if the entropy factored sell criteria is met; SELL a small randomized amount of your assets, at a price near to the median price, yet randomized, and do so in multiple small randomized pieces, if any off the orders are unmet in 29:36 minutes, pull them off the books, rinse and repeat.





> Okay, Pres I am gonna try your bot, I'll get a membership and pick it up when I get home from work tonight, please just tell us when to start and stop. For now I am assuming a tentative start date of 1 April.



Regarding "tentative start date" 

I have no way of testing the bot on any data older than October 2013... in terms of bubble phase we're at the equivalent to about July/August 2013... so I have no idea how it performed then given the lack of older backtest data at cryptotrader.org during that time period.

If you're interested in buying the bot outright instead of rental, send me an email rpfpresence@gmail.com

1 BTC





> I have a few questions, 
> 
> 1) I keep my crypto about 70/30 between off the exchange and on, that being said its about 70/30 again btc/ltc on the exchange. So if I run this bot part A only trades LTC and leaves my BTC alone or do I need to move my BTC off the exchange?
> 
> 2) How many people do you expect to buy this bot? Will the number of people buying it effect the outcome?
> 
> 3) before I get too excited, can you give us an estimate of costs? 
> 
> 4) How do you become a VIP? Do you just pay more or is it something to do with ct.org?



The bot will not touch your BTC

The number of people running the bot really isn't as important as how much funds are behind it. Its impossible for me to know how much funds are behind it with this current sales method. I'm working with a payment processing vendor for a custom API interface so I can keep track of these kinds of thing with future bot releases The goal is to sidestep cryptotrader.org and become stand alone like "butterbot".

Costs: $50/mo for cryptotrader.org access + $100/mo for the bot. Or 1 BTC for lifetime access to the bot script... I'll also throw in any other cool scripts I have atm.

VIP access at cryptotrader allows you to trade more money; tbh I have no idea how he limits you and I've heard of ppl running $100k plus on basic subscriptions.
VIP access to the bot eliminates most of the entropy factors and gives you the "hypertuned" version that continually backtests at $840k on 10k invested. This is the version I'll be running personally. 

Both versions lotto and VIP will be retuned shortly for better slippage protection. As long as you're giving the bot less than $100,000 atm it shouldn't be a problem. I'll relabel v2.0 at that time.





> I would like to try the dragon slayer bot, but no American exchanges trade LTC. I do LTC/BTC on BTC-e, but it's much harder to connect my bank account to a foreign exchange.


Why not just transfer BTC to BTCe, then swap for LTCBTC when you get there?





> Okay, Pres I am gonna try your bot, I'll get a membership and pick it up when I get home from work tonight, please just tell us when to start and stop. For now I am assuming a tentative start date of 1 April.


Be sure to use the link in my ad as I get "referral commission"



www.cryptotrader.org/?r=72

r=72 is my referral code






> Can you make an LTC to BTC instead of LTC to USD? I prefer "like-kind exchanges" when dealing with alts.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Like-kind_exchange
> 
> Can I use the BTC to USD on Bitstamp?


1) not yet; I have 60 days of dev time in this LTCUSD version and it will take many more for LTCBTC to be effective. Next release already in the works is BTCUSD... then I'll work on ratio traders. 

2) part B will work BTC to USD stamp. (I gave you a free copy of part B already) but right now is not the best time to deploy imho. During "red dragons" part B should work on just about any crypto to USD at just about any exchange... your best "deal" will be to run multiple instances and let the "swarm" pick the best deals off the books for you.





> You mean to tell me that, if I buy your bot and give it $10k to play with, it will hand me back over $300k? I realize it depends on what happens in the future, but is the return really that great?





> I've seen bots that backrest 1000%+ returns and lose money when deployed. That said, those bots were NOT written a) by an expert b) by THIS expert c) with such well thought contingency d) by an austrianish programmer e)with expert technical analysis of current market conditions, and tailored for likely future conditions.
> 
> I say this because it reads as guarantee even more than I would bet Pres wants it to. Is anyone insane enough that I need to explain I believe in what Pres is doing here? Buy this bot if you're gonna buy any bot, methinks. But backtest results are not for budgeting the future.


I've yet to backtest the bot and get an output as little as $300,000.


Every time the bot is backtested, it returns a different amount on that 60 day period. The highest I've seen is $801,000 the lowest I've seen is $460,000; it averages about $600,000 on $10,000 invested in 60 days... ASSUMING a high volatility bullish bubble circumstance similar to the China Bubble; its a dragon slayer. 

I also have a VIP version available that backtests without entropy at a consistent $840,000 during the Nov 1 - Jan 1 2014 period. My goal is to boost that version to $1m USD on $10k invested in 60 days; free updates and free part B on non rental basis for VIP subscribers.

Can I say with certainty that the bot will do exactly as it bactests? Absolutely NOT. But can I say for sure that this backtest outperforms the best of the best on the market at CT.org, yes, hands down. 


With any bot "slippage" becomes an issue as order size grows... There are four factors in this bot designed to minimize slippage:

1) randomized bid size
2) micro bidding over multiple candles
3) randomized bid timing
4) ct.org "offsets"





> Hi...so I entered 135/95 EMA/MA in the TI Parameters on the 1d charts and the lines seem to cross?! Would now be the time to activate the "B" bot? On all currencies?


The B bot implies you have a "bearish outlook"  and that you continue to expect price to slide downhill with red daggers in coming weeks.  

This is not my outlook at present.  


See chart here: 




http://i.imgur.com/gczD4eJ.png



I'm looking for the second crossing and price over 26.5 to activate and leave running my dragon slayer; when price is above the "right shoulder" of "final run of the bulls from Jan 11th 2014... that is most equivilent to the backtest data I have from the previous bubble starting Nov 1st 2013.


That said if you backtest part A since March 1st it is up in both CASH and LTC.  So although I have no backtest data for this bubble phase to work from... part A *seems* to be performing well here.   


Part B is only for "red dragons" phase of the bubble, which IMHO ended March 3rd 2014





> would you take ppc , I am bag holding heaps atm



I'll accept BTCe code, BTC, LTC, PPC, or NMC for purchase; or you can also buy closed source through cryptotrader's rental program.








> would you mind sending runs of all your code starting from AFTER $102 day till today  just to eliminate the major flash crashes


Green Dragon Slayer v2.1 (Part A)
November 1st 2013 to January 1st - 6X LTC and 60X CASH
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/ia5Y72FvauJGFJaGG

Green Dragon Slayer v2.1 (Part A)   (run during red dragon phase)
January 2014 - 2.5% LTC loss 9% CASH loss
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/hCYG88fD5Ycpxd5Wr

Green Dragon Slayer v2.1 (Part A)  (run during red dragon phase)
February 2014 - 4% LTC gain 35% CASH loss 
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/Xqz6hoB9rZzYhFv4P

Green Dragon Slayer v2.1 (Part A)
March 2014 - 3% LTC gain 15% CASH gain
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/WRW2Eoyerf8cECNPs



RED Dragon Slayer v1.0
January and February 2014; "red dragons" bubble phase
 each subsection with access to leverage *only 25% of your funds:
*(I suggest running all four concurrently for maximum gains)

LTC
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/wPRzcJvQmNTzJWBrL
2.16X LTC gain 34% CASH gain

PPC
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/Xvbo3SsPxg2cpssiM
2.49X PPC gain 43.6% CASH gain

NMC (note NMC data only goes back to Feb 6th; so this is just 24 days instead of 60 days)
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/WRFG3eHsuNN5C2i7y
1.95X NMC gain 23% CASH gain

BTC
https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/zJz3EMnxNkQFdghYG
1.84X BTC gain 28% CASH gain


Theoretically, running all four parts of RED Dragon Slayer concurrently from Jan1 to Mar1 
34+43+23+28 = 128% CASH gain
$10,000 in = $22,800 CASH out ; 
460 LTC @ 21.7 = 10kusd Jan1 

became: 

1714 LTC @ 13.8 = 22.8kusd Mar1

for a total:

3.72X LTC gain and 2.28X CASH gain  (Jan1 to Mar1 running 4 parts of RED Dragon Concurrently)


so... if you were to have run 


Green Dragon Slayer from Nov1 to Jan1


6X LTC and 60X CASH


x


Red Dragon Slayer from Jan1 to Mar1


3.72X LTC and 2.28X CASH




22.32X LTC and 136.8X CASH (November 1, 2013 to March 1, 2014)


Switching back to Green Dragon Slayer on March 1:


March 2014 - 3% LTC gain 15% CASH gain



23X LTC and 157X CASH  from Nov 1 2013 to March 22nd 2014 (142 days)






> How will we know when to switch from Green Dragon Slayer Part A to Red Dragon Slayer Part B?!?


I called the decline from 31.6 last time...



... so stay tuned to the litepresence report on crypto currency and sign up as a member to ronpaulforums.com

The next time that "that" event occurs, I'll be sure to advise to the best of my ability; else look for it yourself see "final run of the bulls":

http://i61.tinypic.com/vy83u9.jpg

Ultimately, you're on your own to "call a bear vs bull market" and either bot A or B could be used "short" in the right circumstances in either market type.   With open source in hand you will come to appreciate how the tool works and learn a bit about markets as well.

Red Dragon should be turned off at the honey hive.   We have no test data from the previous bubble, but since the "honey hive", which, I believe was March 3rd, 2014; Green Dragon Slayer Part A has been making gains (see results above).






> Why can't you have one dragon slayer which knows bull from bear?


I'm working on that and hopefully will have automated switching code in a coming release.  





> I've heard the bot can only handle $100,000



I would suggest at this time to run multiple copies with various offets, on seperate BTCe accounts, if you are trading more than $100k.  $50k USD starting balance per account would be good practice.






> Are there any other features upcoming?


Yes, 

1)
I'm looking to improve the despair buying feature so that "while in despair" it shortsells the volatility.  This will leverage things learned in my open source "Jounce" project:   https://cryptotrader.org/topics/8200...ce-jounce-v1-0

2) 
I'm looking to create a tradewave.net version available

3)
Improved micro bidding for accommodation of even larger banks in one trading instance

4) ALL funds on the books at ALL times:  So if you're holding LTC... its ALWAYS for sale for 50% more than the opening price.   Or if you're holding fiat, you'll always buy 50% under market price.  This will make better usage of unused funds while in the process of microbidding and will leave you there to always catch part of the "hero" orders; "$102 BTC" / "1 yaun LTC" etc









> What about your 3X LTC bot in 60 days, I heard people lost money?


https://cryptotrader.org/backtests/9uxbS3qPTs5n7k797

It was built for a "bullish bubble circumstance" and we have since been in a bear market; it has gained 18% LTC and lost 18% cash since Jan 1.   The first "bear market" data we've had to test to at cryptotrader has been this past decline from Jan through March.  Red Dragon Slayer B was built to deal with this. 

I also had some people put very large sums of money behind something which was backtested with the intent to use it w/ $1000; it works on market orders so when say... 1/2 mil USD was thrown at it at random... it drowned in its own wake.  Dragon Slayer works on limit orders so this can't happen.  

3X LTC was an open source project aimed at getting more people involved in the bot building community moreso than as a flagship trading platform.






> Is it better to initialize the bot holding LTC or USD?


Best is to run a simulation of the bot and detect what the bot is currently holding before initializing.  Then align yourself with the bot manually, or with for the bot to align itself with your holdings before you begin the live session.   So if you're holding LTC and the bot is in USD: either manually buy USD before initializing or wait until the bot buys LTC before initializing.



> What's simulated trade vs back test



Simulated trade is the same as backtesting in terms of how it processes orders... Its like an auto updating backtest.





> Can I see a copy of the bot interface?








> What exactly am I required to do? to operate it? Like I said, I have 0 experience in this. Do I have any control of the settings? Is it a program I install on my computer and just plug in btc-e api into it? Just give me a run down step by step as what happens after I pay for the bot.


1) Buy bot from me, I give you a link to an open source backtest.

2) Go to www.cryptotrader.org/?r=72 (use r72 code so I get commission) and create a basic+ or better account

3) Generate API key at BTCe, "finances" >> "API" >> "generate new key" >> check "info/trade" >>> click save

4) Click trade on my backtest at cryptotrader.org, input API key and secret, change tick offset to random number 0-29, push play

5) There are no settings to adjust.  There is no program that runs locally.  The bot runs 24/7 on a cloud server at cryptotrader.






> I would love to get into using your bot, but really want to feel confident that I am making the right decision.  Please tell me a bit about yourself and how long have you been involved with crypto/programing. Where are you from? What makes your bot better than others?



I'm a relative noob to programming but my learning curve is headed to the moon   I have a degree in management, I was close to minors in finance, mathematics, and psychology.  My "real job" is self employed as a building contractor.  I'm from the East Coast of the US.  I have been involved here at Ron Paul forums promoting free markets and liberty issues since December of 2011. I was involved in promoting the concept of crypto currency before I ever bought in myself on "free market" activism grounds.  




> Are there any bots that you know are scams?


I'd rather point your towards other developers who's work I'm impressed by than put down work I don't fully understand:

Stealthy7 Probability Engine
https://cryptotrader.org/strategies/jHJz43cNYsqcgJjj4

Thanasis Golden
https://cryptotrader.org/strategies/W7d2RXC9fneqmgrFg

Sportpilot Coin Reinvestor
https://cryptotrader.org/strategies/7KBPfcP3WGYpojsnb

Mathews BTCe
https://cryptotrader.org/strategies/PkMHowcReWnFmeeBS


Butterbot and Haasbot are some other options in the non crypto trader market.






> How can I be sure the bots that do not reveal open source code be trustworthy?


If you buy my code outright instead of renting through the "strategies market" then you get open source.  I ask that you not share my script and please commit to 5% gratuity on LTC gains after the close of the next crypto bubble.

----------


## presence

As of this morning the bot is live and ready for purchase!

CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE

or contact me directly for open source code

rpfpresence@gmail.com

----------


## presence

..

----------

